# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Inonotus hispidus

## Azuer

Un hongo de la madera muy frecuente sobre árboles de hoja ancha. Se reconoce fácilmente por su sombrero dimidiado (en forma de consola) o ungulado (en forma de casco de caballo), de color variable según la edad, desde el marrón al pardo ferruginoso, hasta el pardo-rojizo y superficie cubierta de una densa capa de pelos rígidos (de ahí su nombre, _hispidus_). En tiempo húmedo el himenóforo, formado por poros, exuda unas características gotas amarillentas.

Saludos.

----------

frfmfrfm (23-nov-2013),HUESITO (24-nov-2013),Los terrines (23-nov-2013),perdiguera (23-nov-2013)

----------

